# Sony Mobile ES XRC900



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is anyone here familiar with this deck? It's a copper chassis dead head, complete with rotary commander and cd changer. 

I'm working on an old school car audio package and this bnib deck is included. Now, I haven't been a fan of tape decks for years. But this does come with a 10 disc cd changer. My main concern is whether or not I'll be able to hook up any kind of auxillary or usb to or through this deck, or am I stuck with it the way it is?

I suppose if it was in front of me I'd be able to answer my own question, but I won't have it for a few days, and I'm itching to learn all I can (yes, I know Google is my friend) before I pick it up.

And if anyone has had any experience with this particular deck, or one close to it, I'd like to hear your thoughts on overall performance.

Thank you.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I know somebody here has to have used one of these.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

I have, ages ago ... don't remember much of it though ...
it's pretty much the same as the cdx-c900 from memory ... just it has a tape player instead of the cd ...


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Right on. I've never run any of the Mobile ES decks, so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

The SQ of this deck would be hard to match. With the CD changer included you have an excellent combo. Not sure about aux in options. I believe it was an option, however. Some of these were actually designed to have TV tuner control, too.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

sirvent_95 said:


> The SQ of this deck would be hard to match. With the CD changer included you have an excellent combo. Not sure about aux in options. I believe it was an option, however. Some of these were actually designed to have TV tuner control, too.


Thank you. I read somewhere about there being a TV tuner option. Not sure how I would use it (if it has one). I've also heard from someone that there should be a bus in besides the cd changer. I listen to my ipod mostly.

It looks like I'll be keeping this one.


----------



## mht_v10 (Dec 10, 2005)

I had those back in the day , I think I still have the xr-c800W ...its the same model but with the wood finish and internal amp. I also had the cdx-c910 and just aquired another one last month.

for the time, it was one of the Highest praised tape deck , beside the nak Tp1200.
Im not sure if you can do any aux tho, but the cable is actualy interchangeable with the alpine ainet.. and alpine has the option to hook it up with any portable devices ..ie ipods ..

it has the set connector for let say you hook it up with a cd/md changer it will said it on the display...

you can also connect it with an external dsp and eq such as deq210 or U50D 

hope it helps


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

mht_v10 said:


> I had those back in the day , I think I still have the xr-c800W ...its the same model but with the wood finish and internal amp. I also had the cdx-c910 and just aquired another one last month.
> 
> for the time, it was one of the Highest praised tape deck , beside the nak Tp1200.
> Im not sure if you can do any aux tho, but the cable is actualy interchangeable with the alpine ainet.. and alpine has the option to hook it up with any portable devices ..ie ipods ..
> ...


That did help. I'll have a Pioneer 15 band dsp DEQ-7200 to connect to it. (totally old school here).


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I ran one of the XR-C750's back in the day, with a cd changer. Nice deck, good solid feel to it. Video of the 900 here: XR-C900 DSP - YouTube
Not sure about AUX in options. SON-AUX Dual CD Changer Interface & Auxiliary Input Convert


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Dude. I heard something about that converter the other day. I've got ants in ny pants to see what the back of that deck looks like! Thanks bud.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

StockA4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Dude. I heard something about that converter the other day. I've got ants in ny pants to see what the back of that deck looks like! Thanks bud.


No worries. You can get a rough idea what the back looks like from this:


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet! I also have an Eclipse 8 volt dead head. Really up in the air now about which one I'm going to use.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

It circa 1992-1993 Model Bro, just before the legendary era of CDX C90


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya, that C90 is certainly a beautiful deck. I think once I get the adapter referenced above, I'll put this one in my wife's car. I'm running old school Orions and I don't have any line drivers. But I do have an 8 volt Eclipse that will work almost as well.


----------

